# grid parity



## scorpio

hola, estoy traduciendo una frase en la que se habla de benchmarking (evaluacion comparativa??) en el coste de produccion de una fabrica: 

la frase dice "objetivo industrial: grid parity by 2015" 

como se podria traducir: "objetivo industrial: igualdad de suministro? lo que he encontrado en el diccionario como "grid" se refiere a suministro electrico pero creo que en este contexto no es nada electrico. 

Help please!!


----------



## avizor

correcto, en el 2015 la energía solar-limpia y la contaminante estarán al 50/50
_so they say_


----------



## capitas

GRID PARITY, when referred to an energy power source/technology (f.i. PV: PhotoVoltaics), means that the cost of production of electricty with PV  is the same as the price of the energy available in the grid, so no subsidies/aids are needed for that technology.
For medium and large size PV plants, grid parity has nearly already  been reached.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> GRID PARITY, when referred to an energy power source/technology (f.i. PV: PhotoVoltaics), means that the cost of production of electricty with PV  is the same as the price of the energy available in the grid, so no subsidies/aids are needed for that technology.
> For medium and large size PV plants, grid parity has nearly already  been reached.


I totally agree!


----------



## capitas

Do you really totally agrid (parity)?
Some people say (I'm a Space cowboy, yeaaah) we are not  in the grid parity for PV yet, since the price of the supply has been reached, but not in the production Pool (specific electricity market). To give you an idea the Pool mean price is about 50 €/MWh, and the final price of the supply must be about 120-130 €/MWh. It also depends on the country, and even on the region: electricity cost in Spain is higher in the extra-peninsular territories.


----------



## quethibum

* NUEVA PREGUNTA  *​Hola a todos, estoy buscando la traducción de "_grid parity_", en wiki ponen "_paridad de red_" (o "_de la_ red"), pero he encontrado varias otras traducciones (un poco diferentes, como "_equiparación_") y sigo sin saber si ya existe un término exacto o no.
Mi ejemplo: "The threshold of _grid parity,_ which occurs when a renewable energy source generates electricity at a lower cost than conventional energy, has already been achieved in some parts of the world."
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Ciprianus

La paridad con la red domiciliaria,..., ha ya sido alcanzada en algunas partes del mundo.


----------



## quethibum

Ciprianus said:


> La paridad con la red *domiciliaria*,..., ha ya sido alcanzada en algunas partes del mundo.



Gracias Ciprianus, por si acaso, en mi documento no especifican si es domiciliario o industrial (creo que todo tipo de suministro).


----------



## Ciprianus

Parece quie _grid _se refiere solo a la energía no industrial, según Wikipedia y otras fuentes: 
"In the US, mains electric power is referred to by several names including "household power", "household electricity", "house current", "powerline", "domestic power", "wall power", "line power", "AC power", "city power", "street power", and "electrical grid"."


----------



## quethibum

Gracias por la información, ¡tomo nota!


----------



## jsvillar

I disagree with Ciprianus. I've always used 'grid parity' for the national grid: you reach grid parity when you are able to sell the electricity to the national grid at the same price as other producers, while getting an equivalent benefit. The problem with this term is that people use 'parity' in a loose way: you can have parity once you consider subsidies, or additional income such as carbon credits, etc.
I guess you could also say that grid parity for a domestic or industrial installation would be reached when you are able to produce at a cost equivalent to what the utility charges you, while if you sell it to the national grid you would reach parity when you are able to sell at such a price that transmission companies are willing to purchase it. But as I said, I've always used it referring to the national grid.
Real grid parity (paridad de red whenever I've needed to translate it) would be reached when you compare exclusively the cost of electricity, without any subsidies. It has been reached in certain areas where conventional electricity is really expensive (for instance electricity produced by old ineffective diesel generators in islands and other isolated places). It has also been reached in old renewable installations: once you have paid for the construction, normally after 10 or 20 years, the production costs go down, so the selling price can also go down.


----------



## quethibum

jsvillar said:


> paridad de red whenever I've needed to translate it


¡Gracias jsvillar por la explicación detallada!


----------

